# Where to live



## allyson46 (Jan 30, 2013)

We are moving to Spain soon because of my partners work. We are thinking of the Alicante area. We are young fiftyish and would like to live near the coast. Any ideas and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola, 
If you wish to return to England to visit relatives, make sure your local airport flies somewhere near. If you need internet, make sure you can get the speeds / bandwidth you want. 
If you need more info, please give us a clue
Davexf


----------



## amogles (Feb 4, 2014)

allyson46 said:


> We are moving to Spain soon because of my partners work. We are thinking of the Alicante area. We are young fiftyish and would like to live near the coast. Any ideas and advice would be appreciated.


I'm in Campello and loving it. There are beautiful beaches and plenty of local shops, restaurants etc. But if need be you can be in Alicante in a jiffy. I'd at least check it out if I were you. Plenty of nice real estate on the market right now.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Allyson,
You are in a position to move that will not fail unless you do something really stupid. Congratulations. There are hundreds and hundreds of miles of coastline from Valencia to the border of Portugal. Choose any location, move there for no more than six/eight weeks. Look around, keep an open mind. Write down the positives and negatives. Rent privately (you have plenty of choice and believe me it is a Renters Market). You will find (i) The resort you want to live and (ii) The area within that resort that suits you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leper said:


> Hi Allyson,
> You are in a position to move that will not fail unless you do something really stupid. Congratulations. There are hundreds and hundreds of miles of coastline from Valencia to the border of Portugal. Choose any location, move there for no more than six/eight weeks. Look around, keep an open mind. Write down the positives and negatives. Rent privately (you have plenty of choice and believe me it is a Renters Market). You will find (i) The resort you want to live and (ii) The area within that resort that suits you.


For no more than? 
Or no less than?
I would suggest weeks as a length of time is too short. You need months, you need to do non tourist things like shopping for paint, going to the town hall and medical centres and ideally you should go to the same place at different times of the year.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> For no more than?
> Or no less than?
> I would suggest weeks as a length of time is too short. You need months, you need to do non tourist things like shopping for paint, going to the town hall and medical centres and ideally you should go to the same place at different times of the year.


I agree. The things that make a place attractive for a holiday become much less significant when you live here all year round. You need to spend at least a year in a place to get the full picture.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I can understand advice being given to live some place in Spain for at least a year. I should amplify that if you decide on a specific location where you would like to live full time then one year's stay would be recommended for me in that place before you commit to buying or entering into a long term renting contract. But, if you are coming to Spain on fact finding missions, initially 6/8 weeks is enough to spend in any one place before deciding where to settle down.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm having the same problem, in trying to decide where to live. There's only so much of a feel you can get for a place from the Internet - whether you're talking about living quarters or a city. I'd like to look around Spain too before signing up for an apartment. I've heard a lot of people suggesting that here on the forum. But how does one do that without spending a fortune on lodging in hotels or B&Bs?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Rent for a couple of months then move on and do the same several times until you find somewhere that works for you. Don't just turn up and rent somewhere only to find a few months down the line you don't like it.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> Rent for a couple of months then move on and do the same several times until you find somewhere that works for you. Don't just turn up and rent somewhere only to find a few months down the line you don't like it.


Thanks for the suggestion, Bob. I didn't know that was a possibility. I think I understand what you mean. These are called "short-term rentals" or "holiday lets," right? Here's a site I found for such rentals: Spanish property holiday rentals in Spain properties holiday rentals Spain real estate Is that what you mean?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Bob. I didn't know that was a possibility. I think I understand what you mean. These are called "short-term rentals" or "holiday lets," right? Here's a site I found for such rentals: Spanish property holiday rentals in Spain properties holiday rentals Spain real estate Is that what you mean?


For such a short time, you will need to use a holiday let. Long-term lets are now for 6 or 12 months.

Having said that I, like other landlords of short and long term lets, would be open to providing some sort of deal if you were to want to stay for a couple of months.

What I'm saying is, don't be put off by the high prices of some holiday lets, some owners may do some sort of a deal.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Let's not complicate things. Finding a place to rent on coastal Spain is not difficult. Almost every apartment complex, street, estate, area in Spain has enough people renting out property to alleviate the entire planet's unhoused. Whether you decide on a six day recce or a six months recce believe me Spain has property that will accommodate you. Of course, that is, if you are not looking for employment. If you are looking for employment as we say in Ireland "sin Scéal eile" ("that's another story"). I am saying, if you are retired or lucky enough to be financially independent Spain is your oyster.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

No one can make the decision for you as to where to rent, where to live. Think about your own country - how would you suggest to someone where they should live lol?! 

You need to make a list of the things you need and want (town, country, costa, near to a good airport, near to public transport, school, hospitals.......). Then either visit or go onto google earth/maps and narrow it down. Once you're in Spain, then you need to have the freedom to maybe move around


Jo xxx


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

allyson46 said:


> We are moving to Spain soon because of my partners work. We are thinking of the Alicante area. We are young fiftyish and would like to live near the coast. Any ideas and advice would be appreciated.


Hi Allyson

Alicante is a big area! - Take a look at property values/rentals in the various areas within it - but most definitely rent first - buy (maybe) later! Also - I have to agree with you that fiftyish is young! (Guess how old WE are! -lol). You may find that becomes an issue.

Steve


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> For such a short time, you will need to use a holiday let. Long-term lets are now for 6 or 12 months.
> 
> Having said that I, like other landlords of short and long term lets, would be open to providing some sort of deal if you were to want to stay for a couple of months.
> 
> What I'm saying is, don't be put off by the high prices of some holiday lets, some owners may do some sort of a deal.


You're a landlord? Cool! I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of questions...

Question #1: I noticed the short-term lets have a range in price, which can be as much as double. So perhaps this is what you're referring to here - the longer the rental, the lower the price? And perhaps it depends on the time of year you're renting? 

Question #2: I understand for long-term rentals (6-12 months), typically they ask for 1st and last month's rent, as well as one month's rent to pay the person who finds the apartment for you. So how would this work for a short-term let? 

In case anyone is interested, I found what looks like a pretty good article from last October about renting and buying houses and apartments in Spain. It's just a general overview, which is a nice place to start. Here it is: Renting a property in Spain < Housing Spain | Expatica Spain


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

jojo said:


> No one can make the decision for you as to where to rent, where to live. Think about your own country - how would you suggest to someone where they should live lol?!
> 
> You need to make a list of the things you need and want (town, country, costa, near to a good airport, near to public transport, school, hospitals.......). Then either visit or go onto google earth/maps and narrow it down. Once you're in Spain, then you need to have the freedom to maybe move around
> 
> ...


That's so true. Every home hunter is looking for something different. Some have a long list. Others have a short list. Some people enjoy a nomadic, adventurous lifestyle, and others want to settle down right away. It also depends on who you're moving with - solo or with a partner or a family. 

What's important for me may not be important to another person. I like the city life, but not too big. So Madrid is a no-no. I don't want to have a car, so the city has to have good public transportation. My actual home is the most important thing to me and always has been. I like apartment living. I like a quiet environment but not a comatose environment. I like a safe neighbourhood. Yada-yada... To each their own. I can't help but think of the U2 song, "Still haven't found what I'm looking for."


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There's so much to think about, not only where, but what. Apartment, town house, finca, villa....??? 

And what we found is when we were in the UK planning our move, we had definite wants. A big villa, swimming pool, big garden, in the country... And that's what we found! It was lovely.... For a couple of weeks. But then reality kicked in, gardening, needed a car to go anywhere, housework, cost of heating a big house - even the south facing terraces - I'm so glad we didn't buy what we thought we wanted, cos the reality of day to day living isn't 'the dream'. Life in Spain is like it is anywhere else - washing, cooking, cleaning, shopping....,

That's not me being negative - it's life


Jo xxx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I know what you mean, Jojo. I grew up in a really big, gorgeous house with a big yard on the lake, and it was a constant stream of chores and renovations and this and that. I knew I didn't want that. I prefer a slow and simple life with a simple environment and a budget that's easy to work with. So I don't think you sound negative at all. Again, it's a matter of preference. There's no right or wrong, just what's right or wrong for you. And, yes, sometimes our vision of what we want changes. Who knows, maybe when I move to Spain I'll want that big house with the lush garden and white picket fence by the sea?


----------



## imran cbr (Feb 14, 2014)

allyson46 said:


> We are moving to Spain soon because of my partners work. We are thinking of the Alicante area. We are young fiftyish and would like to live near the coast. Any ideas and advice would be appreciated.


Orihuela coast the best


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> You're a landlord? Cool! I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of questions...
> 
> Question #1: I noticed the short-term lets have a range in price, which can be as much as double. So perhaps this is what you're referring to here - the longer the rental, the lower the price? And perhaps it depends on the time of year you're renting? The range is purely dependant upon dates. Summer is expensive whilst late winter is not.
> 
> ...


Comments above.

Please note that there are a number of errors in the article you quote!

The law changed recently allowing 'long-term' lets to be 6 or 12 months
It is NOT renewable for 5 years but just 3 now - no subsequent agent's fees or new contract required.
Fianza or deposit is normally one month for unfurnished and 2 months for furnished. However, many just ask for one months. Some agents/landlords will ask for more. This is NOT illegal as suggested by the article.
The article suggests that you may have to pay for the entire contracted term. This is wrong. Provided you give one months notice (must be in the [Spanish] contract), then that is all that is required by law.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Snikpoh, thank you soooo much for your help here. You went way above what I asked by reading the article. Thank you!

That's good to know the prices vary by the season. I'll use that info to determine when to move. Right now I'm leaning towards October, so that will work in my favour in finding a place.

Thanks for letting me know the Spanish word for deposit - fianza. 

When you say "deposit" that's what we call it here too, but it amounts to one month's rent, so we say to get a lease on a place, we need to pay first month's rent and leave a deposit of last month's rent. That last month's rent deposit will be used before you move to deduct any expenses like holes in the walls, broken fridge - whatever damages. But if there are no damages that the landlord finds, then that last month's rent deposit can be used for your last month's rent in living there. So in a sense, if you behave as a tenant and leave the place looking as good as when you moved in, that deposit is in essence refunded.

Is that the same there, where the deposit is refundable when you leave if everything is okay when you leave?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

In all honesty it's a bit pointless asking on here where you should live. Everyone is going to extol the virtues of where they live so you'll get many different answers.

If you have a lot of family in the UK and want to visit or let them visit then potentially no more than an hour or so from either Malaga or Alicante is the best bet as flights to those airports from any part of the UK are the cheapest and therefore the best.

Murcia and Almeria airports are also an option but flights not as plentiful and in the case of Almeria non existent in the winter apart from to London. 

If those points aren't really an issue then unfortunately only you can decide as there are thousands of factors to think through. Whether you want to be near ex pats, whether you speak Spanish or are willing to learn, whether you want to go to football matches, all kinds of things.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> Snikpoh, thank you soooo much for your help here. You went way above what I asked by reading the article. Thank you!
> 
> That's good to know the prices vary by the season. I'll use that info to determine when to move. Right now I'm leaning towards October, so that will work in my favour in finding a place.
> 
> ...




By Spanish law, the fianza can ONLY be used to make good the property after you leave or to pay outstanding bills. So, you would have to pay the last months rent and then hope that the landlord gave the fianza back once the property checked out OK.

Some, unscrupulous landlords don't give this fianza back so be warned. Many people will tell you to simply not pay the last months rent but be aware that this is illegal.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Excellent advice. You're straightforward and honest. Thank you.


----------

